# ,  / > Yaesu >        YEASU 847

## rn3qno

.    YEASU 847     ???         , 1997  2007?

----------


## rn3qno

8K       1998!!

----------


## un7edg

,  1998 . .

----------


## rn3qno

.

----------


## R5ZQ

847    2002    ,      2009 .  897   2008      8  .    2008  .    847      ,  9.

----------


## ua1pbd-1

2...

----------

